# Precious Drop Spray Chris Christensen help!



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi, 

I wonder if any member that has tried Precious Drop Chris Christensen on their babies can give me a review of the product. Also, did you get it Concentrated or Ready to Use? 
Should I also get Ice on Ice if I get Precious Drop? 

Thanks!

Leira


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Leira,

I am not to sure about either product, but have always been curious on trying it out! I do know a lot of the other members use the ice on ice. Hopefully others will put in their input on this product.


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Janene, 

I've used Ice on Ice before. I loved it! It was so easy to brush Sophie, no mats, hair was silky. But I was checking CC website to make an order and saw this new product. So, Im curious.. 

I also use Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I've used it for a year and a half now. 
I've been wondering if its time to change shampoo/conditioner... I was looking into Pure Paws silky line and/or reconstructing line.. but since CC has been working so well im not sure..


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Pure paws I have the spray and I am loving it so much. I also heard of pure silk for dogs..................... there are so many options out there its enough to make your head spin! I would say just try it and see how it works, and let me know how you like it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm using it now. It's very light and cuts the static without weighing the hair down. I like it.


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Deborah, 

You mean the Precious Drop? Did you get ready to use or concentrated? 
You think I can use it with Ice on Ice? Do you use it in a daily basis? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Janene, 

Which PP spray do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Leira, I have both Precious Drops Spray & concentrated because they ran a special on them when I ordered it. I haven't used it that much because I rely so much on their fantastic product Pro-Gro as a leave in conditioner. You wouldn't use both of them at the same grooming ritual. Pro-Gro makes combing them out after a bath so easy, mats, tangles just slide out. First I use Crown Royal conditioner, then Pro-Gro, then Ice on Ice used religiously as a finish. My breeder said don't iron the hair after using Ice on Ice because it seems to become rubbery; just in case you do iron. 
You might not notice any benefit of Ice after the bath/grooming, but you will notice the silkiness of the hair the next day. It seems to have the ability to guard the hair from dirt, resulting in less mats/tangles.
I tried/bought the Spectrum 10 shampoo but after one use, felt it was too drying for Blaze's hair. I stick to Bio-Groom Shampoo, as recommended by my breeder and her dogs are always gorgeous and go to Westminster! Just a side note, Bio-Groom is made right in the town I live near and the man frequents the feed store I go to for products. I've never met him, but I'm hoping to run into him one day there.
I also used the sample bottle of CC's Clean Start Shampoo when I felt Blaze had a build up of products, it's a good product.



lnoemi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if any member that has tried Precious Drop Chris Christensen on their babies can give me a review of the product. Also, did you get it Concentrated or Ready to Use?
> Should I also get Ice on Ice if I get Precious Drop?
> ...


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Claire, 

Thank you so much!
A few questions... How do you use Pro-Gro. Do you dilute it? 
I tried it a long time ago but it was heavy on my Sophie's hair... but to be honest I didnt give it a real chance.. I just used it like twice..
Sophie does have fine hair... although recently is dry and not as strong.. 
she used to have much more silky.. Any advice? 

Thanks!
Leira


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you use Royal Crown Condition Plus? or which? 
Any specific Bio-Groom?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lnoemi said:


> Hi Deborah,
> 
> You mean the Precious Drop? Did you get ready to use or concentrated?
> You think I can use it with Ice on Ice? Do you use it in a daily basis?
> ...


I have the ready to use. Yes I've been using it on a regular basis. I haven't tried Ice On Ice, so I don't really know. I use the CC Spectrum 10 and conditioner. I've only used these products for about three weeks, but I'm really loving them. Dewey hasn't had much matting at all since I started .


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

lnoemi said:


> Hey Claire,
> 
> Thank you so much!
> A few questions... How do you use Pro-Gro. Do you dilute it?
> ...


Leira,
1. I shampoo with Bio-Groom, alternating the ritual between Protein Lanolin Moisture Shampoo (tearless) & Bio-Groom Super White Coat Brightener Shampoo. Rinse well*
2. Then Crown Royale Condition Plus - cover with towel and leave in about 4-5 min while I brush his teeth
3. Rinse, then pour an amount of Pro-Gro in palm and rub into his hair while he's very wet. Wrap him in a towel. Tried diluting it but now, full strength w/ his wetness.
4. I have the dryer (in a stand) on low just to keep him from getting chilled, and brush thru his hair to get any mats out. I use a wood toothed brush and a rotating comb for this, a soft slicker when needed to work out tiny bits of mat.
5. I also use Natural Groomer Mat-Magic Protein Conditioner while I'm working out mats. This is a great product I'd be lost without. (800-823-8395).
6. Finish drying and spray Ice on Ice as finisher.
He is so silky and smells wonderful for days after being groomed. I've spent 17 years looking for the right formula for grooming; I've found it. I believe dogs' grooming care varies dog to dog. Maltese hair is very fine, it floats! What is working for one may not work for another. I use what my breeder recommended and added some stuff. 
Small Wood toothed brush - CC. (doesn't break hair)
Rotating tooth comb - @ $6. at Tractor Supply-(gentle)

*As a side note: I had a friend when I was growing up, older than me who became a beautician. She once told me _"when you think you are done rinsing hair....start rinsing. "_ She died way too young. I think of this every time I bath my dogs.


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Deborah and Claire, 

Thank You so much for your help. 

Claire, 
All i can find is the Biogroom protein lanolin conditioning shampoo ... Is it this one? or it has to say Moisture Shampoo instead of conditioning...

I am going to try all your suggestions..


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

lnoemi said:


> Deborah and Claire,
> 
> Thank You so much for your help.
> 
> ...


They may have changed the title but I'm sure that will work just fine. This one says it has coconut oil in it, that's very good. It just seems to be a very mild, non-drying shampoo. I've been very happy with it. I use the Whitening Shampoo sparingly, only once in a while. I also dilute this shampoo; I use it very weak.
Just be sure to rinse thoroughly.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

One thing I have learned over the years (and buying/trying everything under the sun) is that if you find something that works - don't mess with it!

I buy CC spectrum 10 by the gallons and use it on all my dogs. It's not the OMG BEST THING EVER but it works well enough on all of them and I can live with the smell. So if it isn't broke, I'm not going to try to fix it!

I bought the Precious Drops concentrate and diluted also because of the promo and can't say I'm really a fan of it. I will grab it if i can't find anything else to use but it's not the first thing I reach for. I don't like the scent of it either, it's too strong for me and didn't leave the coat feeling that great. And Crowne Royal conditioner scent... don't get me started on that one, lol. Nothing makes me nauseous faster than that one.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Well I've used Ice on Ice, Ashley Craig 4 restore,& Precious Drop and liked them all. I use Spectrum 10 shampoo & conditioner. I like this shampoo & conditioner but no better than Paul Mitchell Oatmeal conditioner & PM tearless shampoo. Cody still had matts. I wash him in the laundry sink. First thing I do is fill it & put him in the filled tub up to his neck. He likes the warm water soak. I was amazed about all the product coming off his coat in this plain water bath. I washed him with the Cc Spectrum 10 & Spa Lavish for the face ( because tearless) after emptying tub. Rinsed him by refilling tub. Then conditioned & refilled tub to rinse again. For the last three weeks I've used no sprays & washed hair every week as described previously. The dog has had no matts. Brushing him daily has took so little time with no matts. Hair was static but smoothed some Moroccan Oil Treatment over his hair after rubbing it on my hands. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

